
Ammonia: Zero-carbon fertiliser, fuel and energy store - mhandley
https://royalsociety.org/topics-policy/projects/low-carbon-energy-programme/green-ammonia/
======
mhandley
I posted this because I haven't heard much about ammonia being used as both a
fuel and an energy store for renewable energy. The full report goes into much
more detail: [https://royalsociety.org/-/media/policy/projects/green-
ammon...](https://royalsociety.org/-/media/policy/projects/green-
ammonia/green-ammonia-policy-briefing.pdf)

It's part of a series in the Royal Societies Low Carbon Energy Programme:
[https://royalsociety.org/topics-policy/projects/low-
carbon-e...](https://royalsociety.org/topics-policy/projects/low-carbon-
energy-programme/)

